# LF - Modern Rock vocalist (Kingston, Ontario area)



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey all. Let's try this site and see what happens. We are a three piece hard rock cover outfit (drums, guitar, bass at this point) looking for a vocalist. Here is a list of material that we have ready to go:

One More Astronaut - I Mother Earth
So Cold - Breaking Benjamin
Fell On Black days - Soungarden
Like A Stone - Audioslave
Stinkfist - Tool
So She's Leaving - The Trews
Naveed - Our Lady Peace
So Far So Good - Thornley
Show me How To Live - Audioslave
Easy Comes - thornley
Breath - breaking benjamin
Run to you - bryan adams
cuts like a knife - bryan adams
Dont cry - guns and roses
my own prison - creed
Torn - creed

We are all in our early thirties and are located in the Kingston area. We are day-job, family oriented, stable professional type people who also happen to be devout life long players and therefore we would prefer to attract a like minded person if at all possible. Please send me a PM if you are interested. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

sounds like an awesome set list...can't hold a tune though...hence why i play guitar...


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

You are in Kingston too so if you know of anyone, please send them my way. Thanks!!


----------

